# IMS vs VST Precision Baskets



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Can anyone explain how the IMS precision baskets can be sold as suitable for a range of doses e.g. 14/20 gram whereas VST precision baskets are designed for a specific dose e.g. 18g (and in use generally recommended as +/1g).

Does filling the example IMS basket to the minimum specified dose not result in the same issues caused by under dosing a standard basket, which is generally not recommended? It would seem a major advantage of the IMS baskets if a single item can perform as well as a range of the competitors products.

Feedback from the recent group buy would be appreciated. It would be a no-brainer if the IMS baskets perform as well at all doses. I could just be missing something fundamental .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont think they perform well at extremes, I think bang in the middle works best for me.

So in the 16-20g IMS I dose 18g and it fills the basket nicely, leaving a little headspace that the L1 seems to like.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Krax said:


> Can anyone explain how the IMS precision baskets can be sold as suitable for a range of doses e.g. 14/20 gram whereas VST precision baskets are designed for a specific dose e.g. 18g (and in use generally recommended as +/1g).


Don't see how a basket can perform optimally through such a large range. That said, I regularly dose at 18grm in 20grm VST but that's as far as I would go.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't see how a basket can perform optimally through such a large range. That said, I regularly dose at 18grm in 20grm VST but that's as far as I would go.


Patrick, using your L1, what do you think is the maximum dose is on a single pull of the lever? I used to dose at 18 gm but then dropped down to 15, but I wonder if I am missing a trick !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When testing the L1 I was advised to use 15.8g and dial in my grinder accordingly.

This worked really well. Higher doses just didn't extract as well.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I still think the 15.8g was an early starting point and it just isn't enough.

Certainly for the lighter roasts I like switching up to first 17g and now 18g produces a much nicer cup. Using the IMS no issues with extraction.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Patrick, using your L1, what do you think is the maximum dose is on a single pull of the lever? I used to dose at 18 gm but then dropped down to 15, but I wonder if I am missing a trick !


For darker roasts, will go as low as 15grms - rarely, if ever, above 16grms for straight espresso - find the taste profile is not helped by updosing. Might go up half a gram or so for a latte. For lighter roasts, routinely do 18-19 grms, especially in milk.

Lighter roasts pull faster so I grind really fine. Output from 18grms light roast can go over 40 grms but I cut the shot around 36 grms


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> For darker roasts, will go as low as 15grms - rarely, if ever, above 16grms for straight espresso - find the taste profile is not helped by updosing. Might go up half a gram or so for a latte. For lighter roasts, routinely do 18-19 grms, especially in milk.
> 
> Lighter roasts pull faster so I grind really fine. Output from 18grms light roast can go over 40 grms but I cut the shot around 36 grms


From your original reply, I take this is using different baskets. Out of interest, what weight do you cut the darker roasts?

As far as the original thread topic goes, does anyone have experience of varying the dose in the same IMS basket?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Use 15, 18 and 20 grm VSTs. Use the 15 grm for darker roasts - might go as high as 16 grm in the 15 grm VST basket but can then run into problem of insufficient headroom between puck (once expanded by pre-infusion) and shower screen. Hold the view this leads to uneven extraction. Will use the 18 grm VST with 16-16.5 grm dose and adjust the grind - going finer.


----------

